
Smoking Hot: Study Finds Heat of Hookah Is Biggest Health Culprit for Smokers - M_Grey
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/12111.html
======
detaro
seems copy-pasted from
[http://magazine.uc.edu/editors_picks/recent_features/hookah....](http://magazine.uc.edu/editors_picks/recent_features/hookah.html)

------
M_Grey
I know that on the face of it, this seems like a strange choice for HN, but I
think it's a great example of surprising results that come emerge from good
science/research.

